

Startup Needs a Little UI Help - stratler

I just launched a new startup (EZofferz.com), and I am having a little trouble with the conversion ratio.  Being this is my first shot at UI, I'd love some feedback!  jason@ezofferz.com
======
maxbrown
A few thoughts: \- You say "Register" twice, very large - once on the button
and once at the top of the registration box. What if we call it something
other than "Register"? Register feels permanent, committal. How about
something like "It's easy, Get started here," "Start here." Not sure what the
perfect phrase is, something like that. \- The 100% free is a nice thought,
but it's hard to see it over the image. \- I don't think I love that small
"Are you a new user?" text either. Of course they are, otherwise they'd go
straight to log-in. \- Next thing I would say is that your pitch proceeds down
the page (steps, video, etc), which is fine, but there's no call to action
down there, after you've sold me.

Hope this helps!

